# welcher ist euer Lieblings action oder auch Horror film?



## manuel04 (6. September 2014)

welcher ist euer Lieblings action oder auch Horror film?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. September 2014)

Hard-Boiled - Die Krone des Actionfilms.


----------



## repe (8. September 2014)

Action: Stirb Langsam 1 

Horror: Hm, am ehesten "Der Exorzist" oder "Event Horizon"


----------



## Disneyfreund (9. September 2014)

Action mhh ist schwer sich zu entscheiden.

Die Speed Teile und die Stirb Langsam Reihe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2014)

Bei Action kann ich mich schwer entscheiden, da gibts zu viele (da Action-Filme für mich auch die leichte Kost sind^^).
Aber Horror: Einer der ganz wenigen Filme der es geschafft hat dass ich wirklich erschrocken bin bzw. mich "im Geschehen" gefunden fühlte war "Insidious". Der Nachfolger ist nicht mehr ganz so stark aber immer noch sehr gut.


----------



## Isoroku (9. September 2014)

Also, Horrorfilm ist relativ einfach: die fliege. Gute Geschichte, sehr gute Effekte (insbesondere, wenn man bedenkt, wie alt der Film mittlerweile ist) und ein überragender Jeff goldbloom. (Gina Davis ist aber auch nicht schlecht. 
Action ist schon schwieriger, aber letztlich läuft es wohl auf Shooter hinaus, weil ich die politische Komponente mag, was auch erheblich zur Glaubwürdigkeit des Films beiträgt, was allgemein ein ziemlicher Mangel bei den "üblichen" action streifen ist


----------



## bjoern1982 (9. September 2014)

Sinister


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (9. September 2014)

Blair Witch Project - finde ich nach wie vor einen sehr gelungenen Grusel-/Horrorstreifen. Hat damals eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe mit einem absoluten Minimalbudget, zu Zeiten, wo Found Footage noch nicht "In" war...

Actionfilme, hmmm... Ist nicht so mein Metier, aber sowas wie Terminator 1 und 2 sind schon echte Kultstreifen, die ich mir ab und an gerne mal anschaue.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. September 2014)

Nun Horror Filme gar keine, da ich keine gucke.

Bei Action habe ich eigentlich relativ viele.

Die Echelon Verschwörung
Bourne alle 3 Teile
Predator der Film (2010)
Gesetz der Rache. 
American Pie


----------



## troppa (10. September 2014)

Horror: Maximum Overdrive & Zombie 2

Action: Madmax & Blade Runner


----------



## Jabberwocky (19. September 2014)

Action: Terminator 2 - Judgement Day
Mit diesem Film bin ich aufgewachsen und finde ihn immer wieder hammer. Wobei die neuste Fassung mit den zusätzlichen Szenen ziemlich unnötig ist.

Horror: Drag me to Hell
Bin allgemein ein Sam Reimi Fan wenn es um Horrorfilme geht. Diese Mischung aus Schocker, Splatter und Humor ist einfach klasse.


----------



## ebastler (19. September 2014)

Ich tue mich generell sehr schwer, einen Lieblingsfilm zu nennen, aber einer der besten Filme ist mMn Alien (1).
Starke Hauptfigur, tolle Darstellerin. Tolle Musikauswahl, extrem düster und unvorhersehbar.

Oft, wenn man sich etwas erwartet, passiert nichts, und wenn man eben denkt, es komme ein ruhiger Moment, taucht das Alien wieder auf.

Auch die Kameraführung und Bildkomposition finde ich sehr gelungen. Sehr viele Aufnahmen sehen, wenn man ein Standbild machen würde, aus, wie eine Fotografie. Perspektiven, Verhältnisse zwischen Objekten, Positionierung des Geschehens.
Ist mir erst vor Kurzem mal aufgefallen^^

Die Effekte sind selbst aus heutiger Sicht noch gut, sehr beeindruckend angesichts des Alters.


----------



## thunderofhate (20. September 2014)

Horror: The Descent
War im Kino ein einmaliges Erlebnis. Wie verstört damals alle aus dem Kino gegangen sind. Mein Kumpel und ich hatten danach Wochen lang Probleme mit engeren Räumen und Dunkelheit. Sowas passiert, wenn man sich in 18er Filme schleicht... xD

Action: Mad Max  1-3
Die Filme sind zwar unterschiedlich, allerdings sind sie für mich in vielerlei Hinsicht unerreicht und zurecht absolute Klassiker.


----------



## PepperID (4. November 2014)

Bei Horror wäre es wohl Sinister oder Grave Encounters 1+2 und bei Action finde ich die Transformers-Reihe ganz gut


----------



## MrCaedo (4. November 2014)

Stirb Langsam, Fast&Furios, G.I Joe
Horror guck ich nicht wirklich


----------

